# Keto Diet Plan Advise - Sample Day



## mont2302 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Looking to run a Keto Diet for 4 weeks, to try and lose some abdominal fat, how does the day below look to you?

Any advise would be really appriciated

Cheers Alex


----------



## mont2302 (Mar 30, 2013)

Anybody


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Looks good, id possibly subsitute some of the protien for extra fat, you may find yourself needing a bit more energy.

You can see how you get on once your in ketosis, and adjust accordingly


----------



## mont2302 (Mar 30, 2013)

lxm said:


> Looks good, id possibly subsitute some of the protien for extra fat, you may find yourself needing a bit more energy.
> 
> You can see how you get on once your in ketosis, and adjust accordingly


Been reading a few threads on here, seems like your the one when it comes down to advice ha

So maybe not eat as much chicken through the day and replace with something else? What would you replace with?

Im looking to get rid of fat, but carry on building muscle, is it possible? Especially with that diet above,

Alex


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

mont2302 said:


> Been reading a few threads on here, seems like your the one when it comes down to advice ha
> 
> So maybe not eat as much chicken through the day and replace with something else? What would you replace with?
> 
> ...


Few extra tblspns mayo with the tuna, cheese, couple tblspns of EVOO ?

Im no expert, I just understand the basics and have put it into practise previously.


----------



## mont2302 (Mar 30, 2013)

lxm said:


> Few extra tblspns mayo with the tuna, cheese, couple tblspns of EVOO ?
> 
> Im no expert, I just understand the basics and have put it into practise previously.


Is EVOO - Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Do i have to drop protein, or keep protein the same and just add a bit of extra fat?

As for cheese, just chedder cheese?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

It depends on the calories you need, but im suggesting drop the protien a bit and swap the difference in fats.

From what ive read, you dont want to have too much protein as it can be processed into certain metabolites which can stop your body going into ketosis.

its 65% fat, 30%protien 5% carb you should aim for

You only really need 1-1.5g of protien per lb of body mass, any more is excessive, remember that you need fats in this diet as your main fuel source, and for the initial process of going into ketosis.

Any cheese, and yes EVOO = Extra virgin olive oil, take a tblspn in your mouth, simple as that for 10g fats, 100cals


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

Lxm, can you reflect on why in Palumbo keto its probably the other way round regarding the first two macro figures you put up, with carbs about the same.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Lxm, can you reflect on why in Palumbo keto its probably the other way round regarding the first two macro figures you put up, with carbs about the same.


I remember you posting that palumbo encouraged high protein, I dont know why as ive not researched how palumbo diet works, but keto will rely on the lack of carbs and high presence of fat intake for the body to be played into switching to fat as the fuel source, Once this 'switch' has taken place a high fat intake is required to fuel your body function, as well as fatstores being used.


----------



## mont2302 (Mar 30, 2013)

How does this look now? I am 209lbs, 6'5", looking to burn fat and pack on mean muscle


----------



## mont2302 (Mar 30, 2013)

Anybody?


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Not meaning to hijack the thread but are you only meant to get carbs from green veggies? Not things like peanut butter which will be sugar?


----------



## mont2302 (Mar 30, 2013)

I am not to sure mate? I thought peanut butter was good to have in a keto plan?? Most my carbs come from greens there?


----------



## mont2302 (Mar 30, 2013)

I am not to sure mate? I thought peanut butter was good to have in a keto plan?? Most my carbs come from greens there?


----------



## Dusky (Sep 4, 2011)

Depending on how much it interests you and how much time you have, you should read Lyle McDonald's ketogenic diet manual (http://membres.multimania.fr/robody3/Ebooks/The_Ketogenic_Diet.pdf).

A few remarks towards your diet:

- Lower protein intake (above a certain level your body will convert to glucose, which you want to avoid) -- see page 109 of PDF

- Carbs can be any form as long as you keep it below 30 grams (and ideally you would spread throughout the day)

- Have a look at TKD where you add carbs around work-out and CKD where you have a carbload in the weekend. Both target to sustain training intensity, which doesn't work on zero-carb (high intensity training requires glucose)

I started a keto diet beginning of this week as well... I'm combining parts of TKD and CKD.

- TKD: I add 30 grams both pre- and post-workout. This serves to replenish muscle glycogen levels for next work-out. Ketosis only gets interrupted for a very short period.

- CKD: I do a carb-load starting Friday evening and Saturday, but not as intense as with regular CKD. I do 200 gram carbs Friday evening and 450 grams on Saturday.

- 2,400 calories a day and 3,000 on Friday / Saturday

I've read the book a few times, so if you have any specific questions, more than happy to answer


----------



## mont2302 (Mar 30, 2013)

Cheers for that buddy, so looking at my daily plan there, how would you lower protein in take? What would you removed? What would you replace with etc?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Dont over think it.

65% fat, 30% protien, 5% or less carbs.

calculate it and just swap about tins of tuna, tablespoons of EVOO etc


----------



## mont2302 (Mar 30, 2013)

It's so hard to make sure I am getting the right calories. What foods would be good to make you feel full? If I drop a chicken breast for EVOO, obviously I won't feel full?


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> Not meaning to hijack the thread but are you only meant to get carbs from green veggies? Not things like peanut butter which will be sugar?


Peanut butter is amazing in keto id say you need it not that crap you get in super markets real natural peanut butter its soft and gooie tastes amazing great way yo get some nice fats in. im on keto atm


----------



## mont2302 (Mar 30, 2013)

Barman said:


> Peanut butter is amazing in keto id say you need it not that crap you get in super markets real natural peanut butter its soft and gooie tastes amazing great way yo get some nice fats in. im on keto atm


What are you eating mate to feel full ?


----------



## Dusky (Sep 4, 2011)

mont2302 said:


> It's so hard to make sure I am getting the right calories. What foods would be good to make you feel full? If I drop a chicken breast for EVOO, obviously I won't feel full?


Nuts are an easy way to increase your (healthy) fat intake... Pecan and brazil nuts being the best options.

Less healthy options, but nonetheless fine for balancing out your diet are cheese and all kinds of pre-packaged meat.

Some combinations I use are:

- Mozzarella, avocado and EEVO

- Mozzarella, tomoestoes and pesto

- Mince meat, egg and emmental cheese mixed and baked

- Parmigianio cheese, brazil nuts and salami as snacks

- Eggs, emmental cheese and tomatoes

- ...


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

mont2302 said:


> What are you eating mate to feel full ?


I deal with it really not a big deal after a couple of days your stomach shrinks down a bit still hungry all the time (besides today wasnt feeling well)

not a big deal to me like its fine after a couple of days your used to it aldo im i seem to be drinking more liquids


----------



## mont2302 (Mar 30, 2013)

This is how i plan my diet out now, how does this look?


----------



## mont2302 (Mar 30, 2013)

Anybody


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

I think you need more fat and less protein.


----------



## mont2302 (Mar 30, 2013)

I was thinking that, what can I replace though? So that I feel fuller?


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks good mont


----------

